# Micro Sword And Dwarf Sag In Same Tank?



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone has both of these in one tank. I didn't want my sag to get out competed, but was thinking about adding micro sword since it is a bit thinner and could fill in the gaps.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Do you have strong enough lighting for the micro sword? I wouldn't think you'd run into problems with it, I prefer the look of just one carpeting plant tho.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Do you have strong enough lighting for the micro sword? I wouldn't think you'd run into problems with it, I prefer the look of just one carpeting plant tho.


Oh, is it high light? I have low-med light. Sag has been growing steadily. It's just taking a long time for this carpet to come in. I might just stick with sag then. I was just curious.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I've never had much luck with it in lower light setups... dwarf sag or e. tenellus have always worked great for me tho, maybe you could try some tenellus and see if that works better in your tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I've never had much luck with it in lower light setups... dwarf sag or e. tenellus have always worked great for me tho, maybe you could try some tenellus and see if that works better in your tank.


 I agree with you. In my setup (medium to low light) my dwarf sag grew (not overly fast but still grew fine) but my micro swords soon died off. I dont know how much of a role substrate plays for micro swords as i had playsand. If you have a better substrate it could work better for you, but dwaftsag can look really good too though it has more of a val look to it then a grass.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm liking the dwarf sag look so far, I just want some grass-type/carpet type plant to fill in the cracks where the substrate is poking out. I'm using seachem flourite sand. Are there any other low-med light grass type plants that would look nice with dwarf sag?


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Try Glossostigma elatinoides, it will fill in every gap there is. Provided that your light is hitting the entire foreground of your tank. You can also go with Hairgrass, depending on how you arrange it.. you can have a entire tank that mimic grass.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Try it out, whats the worst that could happen? I always throw in new plants and then rip them out if I dont like them.


----------

